# To dislike



## strawberry1

남자들이 머리 짧은 여자를 싫어하지 않압니다. 머리 긴 여자를 좋아합니다

Hi everybody 
What I want to say is '' Men don't like women with short hair. (They) like women with long hair.''

1. Question: 싫어하다 already means '' to dislike''... would it be correct to say 싫어하지 않압니다 or do I have to say 좋아하지 않아요 ? 
2. Question: Is this sentence correct? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superhero1

Merry Chriistmas, strawberry1

1. You should say 남자들은 머리가 짧은 여자를 좋아하지 않습니다. 머리가 긴 여자를 좋아합니다.
or 남자들은 머리가 짧은 여자를 싫어합니다. (Men hate women with short hair)
2. No. 싫어하지 않습니다 is a double negation. Your sentence means _Men do not dislike women with short hair._


----------



## strawberry1

Merry Christmas Superhero1 

Thank you for your answer  I think those marking particles are really confusing. Especially 이/가 because I sometimes don't know where to put them. I thought 남자 is the subject in this sentence.


----------



## Superhero1

Yeah, Even, I am Korean, I sometimes read out a sentence to check whether it is correct. haha.
Do not try to master or learn 은/는/이/가 things. It is similar to learning preposition in English.


----------



## wildsunflower

You use "이" for a noun with a consonant after a vowel, e.g., "신" in "당신이" or "들" in "남자들이", and "가" for a noun without a consonant after a vowel, e.g., "제" in "경제가" or "리" in "머리가". This rule works the same for "은/는" - "은" for a noun with a consonant after a vowel, e.g., "들" in "남자들은", and "는" for a noun without a consonant after a vowel, e.g., "씨" in "아저씨는". "남자들" is the subject of the sentence. It is the plural of "남자". The subject is often omitted when you can induce it from the sentence. Here, "머리" should be "머리카락 (hair)", to be more accurate. "머리" refers to head or hair.


----------

